# Snow blower



## RAC (22 d ago)

I own a JD 425 AWD and want to attach a blower off a JD400. I asked the local JD dealer and he told me the were complete different animals and it would not work. I have been reading and came across a couple articles talking about a extender drive shaft. Is that a possibility to make that work? Attached are the serial numbers of my machine and the snow blower. Thanks for your help and please advise.


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy RAC, welcome to the tractor forum.

Regarding your question about an extender drive shaft, you will need the long drive shaft to connect the Mid-PTO out put shaft to run up to the front of the tractor so you can hook the Snow Blower drive shaft to.


----------



## EdF (Sep 15, 2014)

Your dealer is correct. "It won't fit, not even close". "Totally different generation of machines and the JD 400 didn't share front attachments with any other JD machines anyways". Read through the following thread....









John Deere 425 Snowblower


Hey guys, I was planning on picking up a John Deere 425 today, its in decent shape with a 3-point hitch, for $1500. But I need a snowblower for it. I found on that came off a JD 400, the only ID numbers I can find on it are G050G. Does anyone know if this will fit, from what I can tell, it...




www.mytractorforum.com


----------



## RAC (22 d ago)

EdF said:


> Your dealer is correct. "It won't fit, not even close". "Totally different generation of machines and the JD 400 didn't share front attachments with any other JD machines anyways". Read through the following thread....
> 
> 
> 
> ...





HarveyW said:


> Howdy RAC, welcome to the tractor forum.
> 
> Regarding your question about an extender drive shaft, you will need the long drive shaft to connect the Mid-PTO out put shaft to run up to the front of the tractor so you can hook the Snow Blower drive shaft to.


Thank you for your response


----------



## RAC (22 d ago)

EdF said:


> Your dealer is correct. "It won't fit, not even close". "Totally different generation of machines and the JD 400 didn't share front attachments with any other JD machines anyways". Read through the following thread....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for your response...


----------

